# ESPN fantasy for Amazon Fire



## Rockdel

I recently purchased a 7th gen amazon fire tablet which runs an android os. For some reason the ESPN fantasy sports app is not available for download to this device in the AppStore/google play. Does anyone know a way around this or another option to download that specific app?

Thanks in advance,

Rock


----------



## SpywareDr

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.espn.fantasy.lm.football&hl=en_US

?


----------



## Rockdel

It is available for Android, just not for the specific amazon Fire os apparently, I chatted with amazon customer support and they confirmed it would only be available from a 3rd party or through a usb app transfer, which I know nothing about unfortunately.


----------



## SpywareDr

Well that's a bummer. Guess there is not enough demand (yet).


----------



## Rockdel

SpywareDr said:


> Well that's a bummer. Guess there is not enough demand (yet).


That's the weird part! From what I could find online, it used to be available but for some undocumented reason has been unavailable for the last year or so. Go figure.


----------



## SpywareDr

Interesting. One or more of the bigwigs at ESPN might know. I sure don't.


----------

